# what is the best county?



## 2tines (Nov 9, 2008)

i am looking to possibly start a small lease, which one of these counties would you guys say is the best for big deer on average lowndes, clinch or echols?  thanks for any input


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 9, 2008)

I wouldn't be looking at those counties for BIG deer.  They're good counties for numbers of deer, but I haven't seen many big deer come from that way.

But if I had to chose from the options, I probably go with lowndes, it wouldn't be to far of a drive off the interstate.


----------



## 2tines (Nov 9, 2008)

cpowel10 said:


> I wouldn't be looking at those counties for BIG deer.  They're good counties for numbers of deer, but I haven't seen many big deer come from that way.
> 
> But if I had to chose from the options, I probably go with lowndes, it wouldn't be to far of a drive off the interstate.


thanks yea thats what im trying to accomplish,big deer ----shortest drive. any suggestions


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 9, 2008)

2tines said:


> thanks yea thats what im trying to accomplish,big deer ----shortest drive. any suggestions



If you're coming up 75 (I'm assuming so) I would start looking just above lowndes.  There's some very good deer coming out of cook co and the areas around it.  There are also a lot of good deer coming out of brooks co.


----------



## gwcarter3 (Nov 10, 2008)

*County*

I used to Live and Hunt in Lowndes, there are some Big Deer in Lowndes.  Brooks county also has some Huge  Deer.


----------



## gobblingghost (Nov 10, 2008)

2Tines, What is your definition of monster buck. I know of a buck bigger than your avator killed in just north of Tampa, Fl. If your looking for 150+ there might be 1 for every 100 in the counties you listed. Even if you add brooks, cook and tift you might go to 1to50.


----------



## 2tines (Nov 11, 2008)

gobblingghost said:


> 2Tines, What is your definition of monster buck. I know of a buck bigger than your avator killed in just north of Tampa, Fl. If your looking for 150+ there might be 1 for every 100 in the counties you listed. Even if you add brooks, cook and tift you might go to 1to50.


i am just looking for plenty of deer and hopefully some in the 130 - 150 range but not wanting to drive to ohio every weekend. maybe interested in joining another club but have just been having difficuty in finding the right club for me( love bow hunting dont want to kill a bunch of deer but would rather kill  a few big ones. so i am just tring to figure out where i need to be looking for a lease to join or to start.   thanks for any info


----------



## bobcat (Nov 16, 2008)

Lowndes or brooks co. We have 10000 acres in echols and part of it in clinch . You wont find a 150 inch deer there or hardly a 150 lb deer in echols or clinch not the area we are in . Gl


----------



## Thunder (Nov 20, 2008)

*15 years...*

in Georgia hunting and got the heck out of Fla! Go further north, or west for a big one. Trust me it's worth the additional hour or so! Lee, Worth on the west, and Telfair a little east. If you really want a big one and with decent numbers, these are 3 good counties within 5 hours of Tampa. The 2 does I shot this year went 138 and YES 160 pounds. Biggest nanny I ever shot. Seen a good deal of bucks, but only 1 I wanted....

JMO, good luck


----------



## Thunder (Nov 20, 2008)

*Forgot to mention*

I am in Pulaski this year, with a couple of guys that left our Telfair lease together due to the farmer shooting all our deer in June. Great club with some really good people.


----------

